# Tim and Eric's billion dollar movie



## mountainjam (Jan 28, 2012)

So did anybody catch the online premier tonight? Shit was hilarious as expected . T & E fans, this is an absolute must see, I know there are a bunch of you here 
Official trailer if you havent seen it


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 28, 2012)

OOOH i can't wait to see this movie OOOH its a shame i will probably have to see it by myself since no one i know likes T&E OOOH im going to love this movie


----------



## broj15 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am forcing my girlfriend to see this with me lol


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 28, 2012)

I so need to see this. I love T&E.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 28, 2012)

Hells yes I'm seeing this.

But the dislike bar.  Why so much T&E hate?


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 28, 2012)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 28, 2012)

Easily, some of the dumbest shit I've ever seen has come from these guys, and I love them for that.

"I'd really like to meet that dad."


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 28, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 28, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Hells yes I'm seeing this.
> 
> But the dislike bar.  Why so much T&E hate?



TBH,as much as i like these guys, it can be pretty hit-and-miss at times. I can see this being very polarizing. That being said, i'mma see this sooo hard.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 28, 2012)

kung_fu said:


> TBH,as much as i like these guys, it can be pretty hit-and-miss at times. I can see this being very polarizing. That being said, i'mma see this sooo hard.



Yeah, my brother kind of hates the show, yet I love it. Still, with something like this, why would people go out of their way to dislike it when they probably already knew they wouldn't like it because of the show.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 28, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Yeah, my brother kind of hates the show, yet I love it. Still, with something like this, why would people go out of their way to dislike it when they probably already knew they wouldn't like it because of the show.



Because they have nothing better to do.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 29, 2012)

I was working on a song yesterday and had my TV on with Adult Swim as background music, then this came on



I fucking lost it....

Can't wait to go check this out by myself


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 29, 2012)

^that sweet keyboard solo always gets me. As far as all the dislikes, the general population will never understand t and e. But it doesnt make a diff, they have one of the strongest cult followings anywhere. I happily paid the $10 to watch the premier, will see it in theaters, and buy the dvd. The movie made itunes top 10 most downloaded movies.


----------



## wlfers (Jan 29, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I was working on a song yesterday and had my TV on with Adult Swim as background music, then this came on
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually tabed that out on guitar pro.. that and the "doo do doo do, now think about your dad". Man gotta find those files!

Doo Dah Doo Doo! (Awesome Show) - YouTube


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 29, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> ^that sweet keyboard solo always gets me.



Those guys can totally rip it on the keys. Remember when they did the extended opening sequence with the keytar duel between the two? Twas amazing!


----------



## ilyti (Jan 30, 2012)

How did I not know about this until now?

I am definitely paying to see this in the theatre.. and that's saying alot.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 30, 2012)

This movie was hilarious!

"I HAVE TOO MANY TEETH IN MY MOUTH"


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr. Doone Struts from the Shrim healing center was my fave character from the movie 






Aka same dude who played Grill Vogel in business hugs


----------



## Origin (Jan 31, 2012)

Loved Season 1 and 2 (obviously), 3 was pretty damn okay, not as much of a fan of 4 though it had moments, 5 was GREAT, and now this. 

Oh god. Ohhhh my god. I'm 10 minutes in and I've been reduced to a sobbing mass of physically tangible incoherence twice. I'm buying the shit out of this


----------



## Razzy (Jan 31, 2012)

You think you know more than my dad? Don't come then.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Feb 7, 2012)

Despite being a huge Tim and Eric fan, I didn't watch the trailer until last night. Looks Hilarious can't wait.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 15, 2012)

Bumping this thread for a new terry crews old spice commercial t&e just did


----------

